# Blessed With Wild Cherry... Again



## silverwolf636 (Jan 27, 2010)

Those of you who were here last spring and saw my thread about goin for a morning walk and heard chain saws running and it turned out to be a 30 ft Wild Cherry tree and was permitted to take whatever I wanted, Well.
I woke up this morning to chain saws clearing out an electrical line about 50 yards behind my house. I went to investigate and found two huge wild cherry trees layin on their sides.  Again, the guys said take what you want.  YEEEEE HAAAAWW!   WOOOOO HOOOOO!

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice! I love using cherry wood. Congrats.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice score for you. I love cherry too


----------



## 3montes (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent score you should have enough cherry to last you a lifetime!


----------



## erain (Jan 27, 2010)

your a lucky smoker to live where cherry naturally grows!!! wish someone had a cherry tree to chop down here i minnesota!!!  nice score man!!!


----------



## jak757 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good for you Ray!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice haul you will be lovng life pretty soon.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 28, 2010)

You know I might just have to drive out to eastern OH just to stalk you in order to get some wood.  Hmmmm.....that sounded kinda creepy!!!

Good score, seems like some guys have all the luck


----------

